# How about a little potato sausage?



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Simple recipe.
15 pounds potatoes
3 pounds beef
3 pounds pork
3 pounds onions
2 teaspoons pepper
5 tablespoons salt
3 teaspoons allspice if you like it.

I used WinCo potato shreds, 4 pounds dry shreds hydrates to about 16 pounds of potatoes. After hydrated I ran them through a colander to get rid of the extra water.

I'm a pepper guy so I use 2 tablespoons of pepper and 4 tablespoons of my smoked sea salt.

Onions get blocked up and ran through the large plate in my grinder which makes quick work of them though it can get a little toxic.

All mixed up and ready to stuff.










Made 15 4 link packages plus 2 stragglers that will be tonight's dinner.










The two stragglers all barbecued up. The longer one was the end of a run were there wasn't enough length to make 2 links.



















I haven't had this sausage in 20 some years, I couldn't tell you what it really tasted like or the texture but I remembered it was a blander sausage that goes well with a good mustard. Took my first bite of this sausage and knew I got it right as it was exactly the same taste and texture I remember, all I needed was a memory jog.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I love potato sausage! 

Good job, looks great.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I agree Wyogoob, for a simple kind of bland no frills sausage it is darn good. I should have made a double batch.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

muddydogs said:


> I agree Wyogoob, for a simple kind of bland no frills sausage it is darn good. I should have made a double batch.


I make small batches. It has a short shelf life.

.


----------

